# Our Labrador keeps being sick + health probs possibly through drinking radiator water



## bosedog (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi everyone
This is my first post on here so im abit of a newbie.

I'm at my wits end at the moment and desperate for help. We're extremely worried for our much loved Labrador *"Gia"* who has got some serious health issues at the moment. She's nearly 11 years old but shes always been an extremely hyper active and loving Labrador.

We've had blood tests, Urine tests as well as an ultra scan which revealed abnormal high readings of her liver. The Ultra scan revealed her liver is somewhat smaller that what it should be.

Now this is where it gets worrying.....6 months ago we had a plumber round who was bleeding water out the radiators. He told my mum whilst his back was turned our Labrador had drunk some of the radiator water he had released in a bowl that he had put down on the floor. He couldnt say how much of that radiator water was drunk and just assured us that she'll prob only suffer a slight bit of sickness from it!

I dont know whether its just a coincedence or whether this incident is related to her now ongoing health issues. She can go a couple of weeks fine then she'll be throwing up for a couple of days then good for another couple of weeks then throws up about 6 times in a 2 day period again.

I've given her as advised by the Vet these Hepatosyl tablets 4 times a day which are supposed to help her Liver and contain Liver enzimes.

However these last 2 days she's started to vomit again, We starved her yesterday so her stomach could settle and this morning have given her some boiled chicken and rice.

Do any of you have any advice you could perhaps give us or have any of you been in the same or similar situation?

Any help would be much appreciated. The children absolutely adore her and it breaks our heart seeing her like this.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi,
I am really sorry to hear about your beautiful Gia. 
Unfortunately, I'm not able to offer any help other than to say I am sure someone will be along shortly and able to give you a bit of advice.
Sorry, but I couldnt just read and run.
Hope you find something to help your wonderful girl. I know how precious they are when they grow up with your children. x


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

again i have no advice to give but really hope she gets better xx


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Sorry i have no advice! but i hope she gets better soon Angie


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Well wishes from us also...but again I can't offer any useful advice; hopefully someone more knowledgeable will be along soon x


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh dear 

Central heating water has all kinds of chemicals in it, from anti freeze to scale inhibitors.

Have you mentioned this to a vet?

corrosion inhibitors...

http://www.ec21.com/ec-market/corrosion_inhibitors.html

All that and there is still the anti freeze to deal with.


----------



## bosedog (Feb 27, 2011)

@The O'Mali's Dad

I know mate and yep the Vet knows about this. We're worried sick and can't believe this stupid plumber bled water from the rads into a bowel with our dog present! I know for a fact that the inhibitor liquid was in them radiators and that stuff as you've mentioned is supposed to stop corrosion so to think thats now inside our dog and possibly destroying her organs is heartbreaking.

I've changed her diet completely to just boiled chicken, rice and abit of yoghurt mixed in to settle her stomach.

Had further blood test results come through today and again its showing abnormalities of her liver. The Vet was certain the vomitting was down to this.

We got a ultra scan on her Liver on Friday which will involve the vet looking for Cancer, tumours and lumps.

I'm just praying she'll be ok. Can't imagine life without her 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

has the vet advised you about her diet? a dog with liver problems needs to be fed a diet of good quality protein so the liver can process it easier there will be then less toxins in the blood as these toxins can make your dog feel very ill

please mention these tablets to your vet and see what he thinks they are very good for helping the liver repair itself 
Petmeds.co.uk - Pet Medication Supplies - Zentonil Advanced (30 x 200mg)

they did wonders for our Mavis who had lot of damage to her liver from a pancreatits attack and brought her blood levels down eventually to a safe level

hope you get positive results from the tests then you know what you are dealing with

just editing to add that the levels can take months to come down..were they any different from the first test


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Don't blame the plumber, how was he to know the water could be harmful? It's quite likely the antifreeze/anticorrosive in the water was responsible, but not certain - it could have other causes too. I'd draw off some radiator water and get it analysed (don't ask me where, local university chemistry department maybe?) then you can at least know what you're dealing with and what it might have done.


----------



## bosedog (Feb 27, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> has the vet advised you about her diet? a dog with liver problems needs to be fed a diet of good quality protein so the liver can process it easier there will be then less toxins in the blood as these toxins can make your dog feel very ill
> 
> please mention these tablets to your vet and see what he thinks they are very good for helping the liver repair itself
> Petmeds.co.uk - Pet Medication Supplies - Zentonil Advanced (30 x 200mg)
> ...


Yep they advised the boilder rice, chicken etc. I will definitely ask about those tablets you've mentioned and see what they say. She's currently on the 100mg Hepatosyl tablets 4 times a day. These were recomended by the Vet and contain Liver enzimes which are supposed to help her liver.

From my understanding on the telephone to the vet the results are worse than before


----------



## bosedog (Feb 27, 2011)

I posted a reply last night but got a message saying a moderator needs to approve my post first???????? It still hasn't been approved!

Please Mods could you please lift this as i need to post and urgently need as much info as possible for my sick dog. I do need to reply to some of the posts that members have been kind enough to post giving me info.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Oh i was hoping you would say they were the same or lower..so sorry about the results.. 
I remember with both Mavis and Ozzy (who sadly didn't make it ) they were both on antibiotics for quite a good few months also and Mavis was on something called desolit but this was more to help clear her bile ducts as she had also gone jaundice..

Fingers crossed for her today that you get some answers...i will be thinking of you and her 

Cottage cheese is another good quality protein she can have if she is ok with it and also fish 
Juliexx


----------



## bosedog (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone & thank you Julie, you've been a great help. fingers crossed.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

bosedog said:


> Thanks everyone & thank you Julie, you've been a great help. fingers crossed.


no probs. still got my fingers tightly crossed here for you

Juliex


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Any news yet? Just caught up with this thread - my heart goes out to you. 

My dog Chloe was diagnosed with liver cancer in October and given 6 months (she is nearly 12 years old) and I just cannot imagine life without her. To think that Gia's illness could have been caused by drinking radiator water which could have been prevented is obviously going to cause you distress.

Fingers crossed it is good news *hugs*


----------



## bosedog (Feb 27, 2011)

*Update*

Hi guys
Quite an emotional day for us. We took Gia to the Vet this morning at 10am for her ultra scan and this lady Vet i'd never seen before sat me down and basically explained although Gia will be having an Ultra scan today it wont reveal whether she has cancer or not as the only way they can find out is to do a biopsy on any lumps or bumps found which they'll look for on her Liver.

Now this was the emotional dilemma we were in this morning.....She went on to explain due to Gia's age (11yrs) and the fact that her liver is considerably smaller than what it should be with abnormal readings from previous blood tests she believes if Gia goes under anesthetic she may not come round as you need a fully functional liver to do so and her age is against her.

Anyway we agreed due to the risks involved not to do a biopsy but continue with the ultra scan so that if there is something on her liver at least we could now know.

We received a phone call at 4pm from the lady vet today saying she completed the scan and couldnt see anything wrong with her liver and explained that it could maybe be a stomach tumor but again she would need to go under anesthetic in order to find out which again carries the risk of her not coming round after.

In a way im relieved its not cancer and that nothing else was found on her liver but am back to square one again. I think realistically the only thing i can do is let nature run its course. As mentioned i've changed her diet and given her the Hepatosyl tablets to try and repair her liver. So far she's still playful and doesnt seem in pain.

@Julie i mentioned the Zenonyl Advanced but she seemed to think the Hepatosyl was fine she was already on. I also mentioned the cottage cheese and she said dairy products are no good for her?



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

*hugs* to you, your family and of course Gia.

Tbh - I would never have found out about Chloe's liver cancer if she hadnt had to undergo an emergency operation when she had foreign bodies in her stomach - I wouldnt have put her under anaesthetic except she would have died without the operation.

Thinking of you - please keep us informed and hope the outcome is better than you anticipate x


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

i'm sorry you have not got any answers....you were right about not going ahead with the GA... my Ozzy he was only 18 months old and had a small liver and he was suffering from hepatic encephalopathy because of the liver being small ..he was sedated so they could xray him ...he could not fully come round after it and died that night

if she does not appear to be in any pain and is enjoying her time you enjoy it with her 

take care

juliex


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

bosedog said:


> *Update*
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Is the pic - Gia? She is beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

bosedog said:


> *Update*
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


she is beautiful..what a lovely picture that is


----------



## bosedog (Feb 27, 2011)

Hey guys thanks for the replies. Much appreciated. Julie I'm sorry to hear about your Ozzy 

Yes that photo is of our Gia with our new addition Olivia who's 3 weeks old. I took that photo this morning before i took her to the vets. 

My mum has got 6 grand children which Gia over the many years has always acted like a mum towards. She adores them and they all adore her.


----------



## nutmeg (Sep 13, 2009)

Gia is beautiful and the picture is lovely.

I dont have any advice for you sadly, how is Gia today?


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

What a beautiful picture and Gia looks so maternal - bless her. I hope she has much more time with you and know you will teasure every minute. I'm so glad you didn't go for th GA, too much for her at the moment I agree. 

Hugs to both of you. xx


----------



## bosedog (Feb 27, 2011)

cheers guys. We absolutely adore her, she's so special and a big part of our family.


----------



## bradray (Mar 9, 2011)

Try out something diff. like bones, rice along with different veggies!, chicken and tear meat from bone. etc.

Thanks


----------



## bradray (Mar 9, 2011)

That is such a nice pic of dog having so much fun playing with the kid. I really like it.


----------

